# Fursona; Do they look like you?



## Whollyhowl (Mar 24, 2018)

I was discussing with a friend the other day about Fursona's and their creators and we ended on a very interesting question.
How many people in the Furry community have designed their sona's to look like them? 
Why design your Fursona to look different from you? 
So, I'm all curious now and I want to hear from you.
Is your Fursona based on your actual appearance, or is it not? and why?


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Mar 24, 2018)

He looks different from me. I designed him like this because he's in a sense what I've always wanted to be - I've always wanted to be a tad bit shorter and much skinnier, more agile and faster.

But he resembles me in other aspects.


----------



## Shortcakes (Mar 24, 2018)

My sona looks somewhat similar to me in the aspect of height, weight and color. Otherwise, I make her out to be almost a completely different me. She is my mask, per say owo so she resembles me but isnt me if that makes sense. What happens to her, doesnt happen to me emotionally or physically.


----------



## Pompadork (Mar 24, 2018)

Weeeeeell....we both fit the role of poorly dressed chubby mess? But his hair is so much nicer than mine. :'(


----------



## rottingichor (Mar 24, 2018)

my fursona looks nothing like me. i guess we're both thin but that's really where the similarities end. they're tall, don't even have hair, 6 eyes, oh and did i mention they're an angel? lmao yeah i don't think my fursona resembles me physically at all but i'm not very connected to my body/physical appearance so i don't care for making my fursona look like me anyways.

edit: also my icon is not my fursona i thought i should mention whoops


----------



## Mayflower (Mar 24, 2018)

My fursona doesn't look like me. She's simply my main character, and the character I want to see artwork of the most. She wasn't designed to represent me, or to be an anthro version of me either, as that's not how I'm part of this community. I really don't consider myself a "furry". I just like anthro artwork.

My "fursona" was made simply by thinking of what kind of anthro character I would like to see and include in stories or ideas. I wanted to see a chocolate-brown mare


----------



## AnarchyLynx (Mar 24, 2018)

Well...about as similar as you can get considering we're different species xD but we dress the same and one of the reasons I like lynxes is we both have very messy hair


----------



## Ginza (Mar 24, 2018)

meh, not really. He's male so definitely not similar in the aspect of gender lol. He's more toned and well structured than I, has piercings, and a much better sense of fashion. He's more of what I'd like to be than what I am :3


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 24, 2018)

It depends on the lighting and angle.


----------



## SlyRiolu (Mar 24, 2018)

I'm male (my fursona's female), but I do have a feminine figure. She was kimda a charater first so there are some resemblances but there are also some differences.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 24, 2018)

I'm a Fat, Lazy Asian who needs fuck. The resemblance is uncanny


----------



## shapeless0ne (Mar 24, 2018)

not sure how a human would even begin to look like an avali~


----------



## Shoiyo (Mar 24, 2018)

The only thing that my sona and I have in common really is body type. And eye color. That's about it.


----------



## SlyRiolu (Mar 24, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> The only thing that my sona and I have in common really is body type. And eye color. That's about it.


I think that's literally all that humans and anthors have in common when comparing them to their creators.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 24, 2018)

SlyRiolu said:


> I think that's literally all that humans and anthors have in common when comparing them to their creators.


Pretty sure I've seen someone with a pouch once.  That or I was drunk.  Bastard broke my bloody porch window.


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Mar 24, 2018)

The only thing Sunburst and I have in common is the fact that we're thin and around the same height. Other that, nothing. We're not even the same gender.


----------



## Goldenqilin (Mar 24, 2018)

Of course. Irl I have a beak and feathers and... wait...

On a serious note, I look much different than my sona. I'm not quite as slim as her (Wanted her to come across as serpent-like). Also, I don't have red eyes ._.


----------



## Skychickens (Mar 24, 2018)

I usually do a similar hairstyle i have or have had before when I make sonas. That’s usually about it.


----------



## ThunderSnowolf (Mar 24, 2018)

Not exactly, but he does have my personality.


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 25, 2018)

Nope


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 25, 2018)

Facially we have a bit of a resemblance.  That’s intentional.  He’s part of my personality, so of course we reflect each other’s expressions.

Body wise he’s much bigger of course.  I’m fit enough, but he’s a lot more muscular.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Mar 25, 2018)

General characteristics of my mink are pretty close to mine.

But overall I'm not an animal, so no


----------



## Zehlua (Mar 31, 2018)

I wanted a fursona that was literally the furry version of myself. I'm pretty wild and flamboyant with brown hair and high cheekbones, so I went for it


----------



## Amiir (Mar 31, 2018)

I like to think that he does. Jaw shape? Check. Nasal sect? Check. Eyebags? Check. Thicc eyebrows? Check. Eye color? Check. Besides, those who've seen my irl pics said I do in fact look like my fagsona, so that's cool


----------



## CrazyDragon (Mar 31, 2018)

At first I was surprised to see the lowest vote was "yes", but then i thought about it and I guess im not so surprised afterall.

Mine looks like me. Years ago I created her because I liked dragons and wanted to draw myself as one, thats about it. I didnt realize I was considered a furry or that was a thing ;P


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Apr 1, 2018)

I don't see the point in having a _persona_ character that doesn't resemble myself. Kind of defeats the purpose.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 1, 2018)

we're both v pale and tired. that's about it.​


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 1, 2018)

Last time I checked I'm not 8ft tall and made of mostly metal and circuits. But we both have a dark sense of humor and a habit of triggering people.


----------



## Paintyneko (Apr 4, 2018)

Mine is, just as a way to represent myself in the fandom - the character I use to animate isn’t, however


----------



## Lovelywolfx (Apr 4, 2018)

Well, Selyn me as wolf, soo yeah xD I love purple, I'm shy and some times sad. Not only sad, ofc I'm very happy and in a good mood at some timesxD
Ohh! And I'm smol. SElyn is also smol for a shewolf


----------



## nobyghost (Apr 4, 2018)

the only thing is that we're both chubby and short


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (May 13, 2019)

I'm a little bigger that my boy Arthur big as in how heavy he is


----------



## MetroFox2 (May 13, 2019)

I think only our body shapes match, other than that I don't have a tattoo like Sakara's, nor a chin scruff like his, though I do like my beard, and I haven't styled his headfur at all. So kinda, kinda not.


----------



## MaetheDragon (May 13, 2019)

We aren’t the same in terms of color, but me and my scaly gorl are both thin, have average height, and she has the same basic personality as mine.

I’d like to think Mae represents only the best parts of me.


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (May 13, 2019)

With the new ref picture I got for him, Ra'ara kind of has the same build as me(a bit on the large side) but other than that, no. I'm not an anthro fox(it's a pity, I know) I don't have a crazy hair color(against the dress code where I work) and I don't have heterochromatic eyes(and my eyes are too sensitive for contacts)

sta.sh: For kratos109876 (Kratos109876 is the name I've used on DA and numerous other sites for a while. FA here is the first place I used my fursona name as my screen name)


----------



## Seiden (May 13, 2019)

My fursona is me, but with cat parts. 
Well, he doesn't have my hairs, as he's a cat. But he has the same bodytype, height, weight, facial expressions (or should I say, lack of expression), attitudes and clothes.
Well, he's meant to be me, after all. That's why he's my fursona. Otherwise, he would just be a furry character.


----------



## Croc and Roll (May 14, 2019)

My sona has the same body type as me and wears the same clothes.


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (May 14, 2019)

My fursona dresses as edgey as I'd like to dress..I'd love to wear a huge spiked gauntlet, but I'm pretty sure everyone would be a little too shocked by that..


----------



## Ravofox (May 14, 2019)

I always try to base my various sonas on my actual appearance. it's kinda me fitting my facial features to the mould of the animal.


----------



## Guifrog (May 14, 2019)

I have some spots around my body and its shape and height are pretty similar to the frog's. Face is nothing like me though!


----------



## ConorHyena (May 14, 2019)

I have been told by multiple people that I resemble my sona, so I guess yes.


----------



## Marius Merganser (May 14, 2019)

We're both short and thin and wear glasses.  I have a black leather jacket while Marius has a brown one, but that's about it.


----------



## Keefur (May 14, 2019)

I don't know... you all tell me! 
www.furaffinity.net: The Real and the Unreal Me by Keefur


----------



## ThatSquareOverThere (May 14, 2019)

It depends on which one I'm using at the time--I'd definitely say my current bear is intentionally modelled to look closer to me irl though((and others like my Cheshire cat/Jackalope are more just what I really like aesthetically, rather than _me_))


Keefur said:


> I don't know... you all tell me!
> www.furaffinity.net: The Real and the Unreal Me by Keefur


and oh wow, yeah I do see a resemblance!((in part that big ol bushy stache totally tbh!))


----------



## Ravofox (May 14, 2019)

Keefur said:


> I don't know... you all tell me!
> www.furaffinity.net: The Real and the Unreal Me by Keefur



ah, definitely!


----------



## Pomorek (May 14, 2019)

Yes, pretty much. Just a furry version of myself. Even the facial features and body type were used, as much as it made sense. 

The only thing that really doesn't match (aside from species-related features, of course!) is the hair length. I no longer sport the long mane IRL, but it stays on my character for good.


----------



## MosquitoBeest (May 15, 2019)

As much as is possible! Hairstyle and ear piercings are mine, and the outfit in my ref is mine too. When I messaged the artist that I wanted to commission I sent them the most up-to-date photo of myself (which was me in said outfit lol). Smile is as on-point as it could be!


----------



## CrookedCroc (May 15, 2019)

Nah, I don't think we do, the way I imagine him is a bit cartoony.
But something we have in common is that we wear jackets even if it's hot outside. Also, I'm working on getting that pompadour, just gotta grow my hair long enough.



Keefur said:


> I don't know... you all tell me!
> www.furaffinity.net: The Real and the Unreal Me by Keefur


I don't know why but I think you two look very alike, maybe it's because of the mustache?


----------



## Kinare (May 15, 2019)

Not for the most part, both physically and personality-wise. She's what I would like to be though. Strong, floofy, no boobs, able to not be crushed by the slightest change in her environment.

TFW people compliment your sona and go on about how that's their preferred body type... (which is rare since she does not look female)
:v You'd sure hate to see the real me then!


----------



## Keefur (May 15, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> I don't know why but I think you two look very alike, maybe it's because of the mustache?



That photo is a little dated.  I have a close cropped mostly silver beard now, too.


----------



## Manly-in-Training (May 15, 2019)

I created my sona as a mascot and made it look similar to myself, and iv gotten flack from other furries cause it has a quote "DND nerd beard" but that's like actually my face


----------



## Alison Savros (May 15, 2019)

Well, not entirely. I'm not a dinosaur in real life so I guess the only part of my scalesona that looks like me is the body style and her wardrobe taste. As for fursonas, one of them looks more like me which is a character I don't use quite as often anymore.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (May 15, 2019)

Other than shaggy hair and a goatee, not really. Never dyed my hair blue either.


----------



## lostnavigator13 (May 16, 2019)

Zehlua said:


> I wanted a fursona that was literally the furry version of myself. I'm pretty wild and flamboyant with brown hair and high cheekbones, so I went for it




We are definitely on the same page. Mine is basically an anthro caricature of me. Just with the boring bits left out. I even tried to pick a species that matches my personality. Is this your first character? I wonder if first timers are more likely to base it off of themselves?


----------



## Liseran Thistle (May 16, 2019)

No, Liseran looks nothing like me at all.


----------



## _Ivory_ (May 16, 2019)

My sons has my same body type.


----------



## Zehlua (May 16, 2019)

lostnavigator13 said:


> We are definitely on the same page. Mine is basically an anthro caricature of me. Just with the boring bits left out. I even tried to pick a species that matches my personality. Is this your first character? I wonder if first timers are more likely to base it off of themselves?


Heavens, no. My first fursona was a black and silver thunder dragon covered in knives XD


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (May 18, 2019)

No imma human....


----------



## Lyka Snowfield (May 18, 2019)

My fursona is a reflection of my human self. I gave her my eye color and body accessoires.


----------



## Wabbajax (May 18, 2019)

Jax is similar but different to my own physical appearance. The best way I can describe it is that he resembles how I "feel" about myself. For example, I am 5' 10" but he is 5' 6" because I don't really feel all that tall and lack self-confidence. He has blue eyes and glasses the same way that I do and his hair is styled in a mohawk just the same as me. However, Jax has a tear in his left ear and is missing his left ring-finger. I do not share either of those physical attributes but they represent how I feel on the inside; the torn ear are my feelings of not belonging and the missing ring-finger is my tendency for emotional self-harm/flagellation. I guess it would be easier to simply call it symbolism.



Shortcakes said:


> ...She is my mask, per say owo so she resembles me but isnt me if that makes sense. What happens to her, doesnt happen to me emotionally or physically.



Saw this post and felt compelled to respond. It may be because Jax is my first 'sona, but what happens to Jax does in-fact translate to me. The best way I can explain it is that Jax is like a second "body". The spirit that gives him life is still me; the same spirit that resides in my real body. As such, while I am able to disassociate to a certain extent and "make believe", I cannot go too far outside my natural actions or behaviors. Additionally, things that are done to Jax affect me in return which means I have to be careful who I interact with and in what context. This is the reason why I will never be able to do an ERP session.


----------



## lostnavigator13 (May 18, 2019)

Zehlua said:


> Heavens, no. My first fursona was a black and silver thunder dragon covered in knives XD



Maybe it's just me then. But I will say of yours is supposed to be like you ot certainly matches the description you gave of yourself in a cool way!


----------



## softdusksky (May 18, 2019)

My fursona is also me. Like my personality/essence. But of course, I'm not a bat-dragon in meatspace. They have my hair styling and freckles though!


----------



## kittycairney (May 23, 2019)

My fursona is basically me but a raccoon with more tattoos and piercings! And she perhaps keeps her muscles a little more toned, hehe. I guess she’s sort of like an idealized raccoon me.

Personality wise, she’s me through and through. Maybe a little more of a party animal, or what I wish I could be if I didn’t have social anxieties.


----------



## Doar Sign (May 23, 2019)

My fursona is Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson (see my thread for more information). We are very similar.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (May 24, 2019)

I wished I was a big half grizzly half canine being...
I'm even jealous of his metabolism.
Then again, I'd prob get people petting me constantly and hugging my fluff. >w>

His personality is somewhat like mine, except he looks friendly whereas I don't, heh.
He's a good boy and loves pats, real life me is the opposite, or at least I can be a 'good boy', but depends on my mood.


----------



## xremeidiot (May 24, 2019)

My android icon looks kind of like me, abstract as it is. The shrike sona I’m making looks way cooler than me though.


----------



## Z-ro (Jul 27, 2019)

No way in the world


----------



## Arnak (Jul 27, 2019)

Ricky, yes

Arnak, could care less

Aika, mother fuzzer won't leave me alone (in my head)


----------



## Nyro46 (Jul 28, 2019)

Meh, kinda. Mainly just some small things, like eye colour, fur colour kinda (is sorta similar to my hair colour I guess), and height/weight. Their clothes are more like the clothes I'd wear if I had them, but I more often just wear a hoodie (the only flannel shirt I own I usually wear for lounge only). Other than that, I can say I'm not a caracal with feathers, so yeah.
Fern looks more like me than my previous fursona did, tho.


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Jul 28, 2019)

Melisa has no resemblance to me at all.


----------

